# Anyone have any suggestions on how to lighten the stone on this fireplace?



## skymaster

You can try cleaning it with muriatic acid. FOLLOW DIRECTIONS CAREFULLY


----------



## kjwoodworking

I cast a vote for trying the acid wash first. One option is to find a paint a lighter shade that matches your stone and thin it down, brush it on, let it set for only a minute, and then wipe off with rag. The lighter color of beige or what ever color you choose will stay in cracks, crevasses, and low areas. The longer you leave the paint on before wiping off the more will stay.

I would get some water based Zinsser primer (Lowe's or Home Depot)and have it tinted to the color I wanted, pore some in another container, thin with water, and just use it. It sticks to everything.

If this look turns out not to be to your liking, then paint over to lighten the stone. I was trying to think of a way that will give you a natural look.

Hope this helps.


----------



## LawnGuyLandSparky

I think you'd be better off lightening everything else- starting with the carpet and the brown drapes, and leave the stone alone.


----------



## zeeba neighba

NEVER paint stone! This falls under the category of "damage," which the poster wished to avoid. Though a lot of designers right now are keen on painting brick and stone fireplaces to achieve a contemporary look, the problem is that it's nearly impossible to get off once fashions change and a natural look is desired again. I bought a house two years ago where a previous owner had painted the very nice fieldstone fireplace white - it took me nearly a month of evenings after work, two gallons of stripper, numerous wire brushes, tons of rubber gloves and buckets of elbow grease to get it off and it STILL has a slightly washed-out looking appearance from the paint residue in the pores of the stone. 

For this fireplace, I'd suggest simply cleaning it first - start off with a TSP solution and a nylon brush to get all that old oil-based residue off it. If that didn't work, I'd try phosphoric acid (rust remover) before messing around with muriatic, which can rust out nearby metal - including the wiring in your TV, stereo, computer, etc. if not ventilated properly. 

I'd also second the previous vote for lightening the surrounding decor - if you eventually find you don't like it, it's much easier to undo than a paint job.


----------



## nhart

I would try Klenztone rather than take a chance with muratic acid damaging or staining the stone and mortar.
http://www.klenztone.com/


----------



## masterofthe

Uhhmmm. Since your wall papers are a little bit dark and I'm pretty sure you won't sacrifice replacing them rather than changing the look of your fireplace, here goes.

you can try to change the color of the paint by using some lighter colored paint and applying a little varnish on the finishing. Varnish can make the paint look glossy and always looking new. Use the natural and colorless varnish.


----------



## spotted nikes

I'd colorwash it. Check out the before and after in my album titled House remodel. It's really easy to do and avoids the "painted look".

community.webshots.com/user/spottednikes


----------



## AtlanticWBConst.

I would not recommend using Muriatic Acid in any home, due to it's dangerous classification.
Read up: http://www.naturalhandyman.com/iip/infxtra/infmur.html - 
"_*Muriatic acid is a highly reactive liquid acid, and one of the most dangerous chemicals *_
_*you can buy for home use. It is an industrial-strength solution of hydrogen chloride gas*_
_*dissolved in water, also known as hydrochloric acid. Yep, muriatic acid is "super stomach acid"! *_
_*With the exception of some plastics, muriatic acid can damage most anything it touches,*_
_*including clothing, metal, and skin! It emits a suffocating odor that can quickly burn the lining *_
_*of the nose, throat and even the lungs."*_

Go to a fireplace or stone supply house/store and purchase something much safer, 
and also safer to use indoors (with ventilation).


----------



## AtlanticWBConst.

I don't know the name of the solution that we used for this, because we just asked the person at our 
masonry supply house to give us something "safer" to use to clean the mortar up. Our workers picked it up
and did 2 separate washes with the product (each cleaning took off more), but the Home Owner was 
happy enough with the results. Even this "safer" product we used, required the warning:
_"use in a well-ventilated area"._

_Before:_
_







_

_After:_
_







_


----------



## Tscarborough

Muriatic acid will not lighten stone. It will burn your lungs, your skin, your eyes and destroy anything it touches, including the stone if not done properly. On an existing fireplace there is no way to get enough water onto the stone to flush it. * DO NOT MESS WITH HYDROCHLORIC ACID* (Muriatic acid is a 30% solution of hydrochloric acid and is a waste product from the manufacture of steel. As such it contains a high percentage of metallic contaminants and CAN RUIN YOUR MASONRY).

There are products designed to clean masonry, but again, on an existing indoor application you can not apply enough water to rinse well, so be cautious.


Now, to answer the question:

If you paint it, it is painted forever and will usually decrease the value of your home. If you are dead set on doing something to the stone, make a thin slurry of white portland cement, dampen the stone and sponge the slurry on. This will be as permanant as the paint, but it will also look more natural if done correctly.

If I were you, I would lighten the carpet, walls, etc and leave the rock alone.


----------



## Zel1

Have the stone bead blasted or sand blasted. I seen it on one of the home shows and it really made a hge difference. It doesnt cost too much eather.


----------



## PassionateDIY'er

Even as an avid DIY'er, this is a job I would leave for a pro just because of the chemicals. It needs a really good cleaning and then I would seal it with a clear coat to keep it clean. This should brighten the stone; I really don't like the look of painted stone - it loses something!


----------

